# Recipes for face bars please



## OceanGirl-3 (May 21, 2009)

I am after few recipes for face bars Oily skin,Acne Pro ,Dry Etc

Thanks Kristie


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

That's a really good Idea Oceangirl!! if you get some info share please! I have really oily skin and nothing EVER works!!  :cry:


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## rupertspal42 (May 21, 2009)

You rock  8)


----------



## cindymeredith (May 21, 2009)

I use tea tree EO with a GM base on my acne prone skin and it works great. I've heard lavender is great for it too...going to try it next!


----------



## studioalamode (May 21, 2009)

Have you tried adding clay?  I have seen recipes for adding clay to absorb oil.  Also cornmeal.  Don't know if it works though.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 22, 2009)

I hear the same thing about clay, but never heard anything about corn meal


----------



## carolynp (May 23, 2009)

Here is my recipie for a facial soap that tightens up the skin  and conditions as well,creamy lather,and the longer you leave it on the face the greater the benifits of the Koalin Clay. This is the soap I include with my three step facial,followed by a Lavender and Peppermint  and Calendula toner and finally moisturize with my BEYOND SHEA which is a blend of select EO's
and whipped shea butter. Any way here are the ingredients 
        Glycerin base of your choice I use white .Shea butter, Powdered Goats Milk, Koalin clay,Arrowroot Powder,Rosehp seed Oil, Calendula Flower Extract,Orange and Chamomile EO's. If anyone wants the exact measurments,let me know I have it written down somewhere. Othr wise just tinker .


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 24, 2009)

hey thanks! I'll have to put that into my todo list  :twisted:


----------



## pops1 (May 24, 2009)

Could l please have the exact measurements please ,l am a newbie and am to scared to experiment too much yet
Thankyou


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 24, 2009)

have you used SoapCalc.net?? I've been playing around with it and got it down, but I haven't made soap yet either.  I would play around with the ingrediants on that and see how well it will come out!!


----------



## carolynp (May 27, 2009)

Ok here it the recipie sorry it took me so long,busy busy busy.
  Melt aprox.2lbs of base of your choice, along with a good teaspoon of Shea butter
     Dissolve these into 2oz's of Aloe vera gel or juice                            1teaspoon goatsmilk powder 
   1teaspoon Arrowroot powder
   1 teaspoon Koalin clay
keep stirring until it is all smooth and creamy,if you need to add a little more aloe to get it dissoved then do so. When your base is cooler 120 or less add your mixture to the melted base stir stir stir,add in 1 tablespoon Rose hip seed oil,1 tablespoon ,Calendula Flower extract, 10 drops Orange EO,
15 drops CHAMOMILE EO. stir stir stir
 SMOOTH CREAMY SKIN NOURISHING YUMMY


----------



## pops1 (May 28, 2009)

Thankyou for the recipe  Can't wait to try it.Another lot of ingredients l have to buy.When l started l thought all l would need was base ,some colors and fragrance oil.That was ok for the first soap now my supplies have taken over 3 large crates and growing


----------

